# Sundari skin care for pitta skin



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2003)

I read several good reviews on this line form different websites and wanted to try it myself. This line is really nice. It suited my sensitive combo skin well and I didn't get any breakouts. It was a little weird at first to put oil on my skin but I got used to it. After the oil my skin would feel so nice. The only drawback is that there is no sunscreen in the moisturizer. I suggest trying a travel kit first to see if this line is good for your skin. UPDATE I started breaking out from this line bad




and have moved onto other brand. The line might still be good for somebody so try it out to see. It has taken me about couple of weeks now with the other products to clear my skin. It got to be pretty bad. I just didn't want to believe it was this line so I didn't want to stop it earlier. I should have. Anyway my skin is all better now.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Dec 4, 2003)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I read several good reviews on this line form different websites and wanted to try it myself. This line is really nice. It suited my sensitive combo skin well and I didn't get any breakouts. It was a little weird at first to put oil on my skin but I got used to it. After the oil my skin would feel so nice. The only drawback is that there is no sunscreen in the moisturizer. I suggest trying a travel kit first to see if this line is good for your skin. UPDATE I started breaking out from this line bad



and have moved onto other brand. The line might still be good for somebody so try it out to see. It has taken me about couple of weeks now with the other products to clear my skin. It got to be pretty bad. I just didn't want to believe it was this line so I didn't want to stop it earlier. I should have. Anyway my skin is all better now.



Check out www.rebornangel.com. I've used a lot of aromatherapy oils for massage &amp; skincare, along with Fanie products from time to time &amp; kind of like tweaking a diet or exercise program, oils can work. My sense of it is related to differences in culture-hemisphere-ethnic predisposition...we get used to what works &amp; what may be efficacious in one continent, may not be everywhere, except perhaps as an addition on occasion. I really like Dr. Hauschka products (Germany), La Prairie (Switerzerland) and Clarins (France), who all use a lot of herbal based ingredients. But...as odd as this sounds, when I was in Europe, these products worked better for me than they do here in the US.. There may be some differences in production based on FDA regulations &amp; what marketing polls they've done for a broad, general application here, doing their own tweaking of products to some degree to make them palatable for a US market (despite the global cultural spectrum who live here). Whatever the differences may be in quality, recipe &amp; ingredients, I think that despite the fact that we're all in the same human family, the differences show up &amp; one way is in a culture's medicinal &amp; herbal benefits.


----------

